# Specialized Levo FSR Comp vs. FSR Comp vs. FSR Comp 6FATTIE/29



## rsyed (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi Guys,

i am in the market for a e-mtb for my wife and we are currently looking at 2018 Levo FSR models.

Can someone help me understand the difference between teh FSR Comp and FSR Comp 6Fattie/29 model? Is the geometry the same? The confusing part is that the 29 model comes with 27,5 wheels. 

thanks for your help


----------

